# iluvbetta's 2.5g and 1.5g nano tanks (first attempt)



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

I think (2.5) that the rock on the left is just a too overwelming. The other rock would do great as the centerpeice with the rock in the 1.5 as the accent rock.

And the 1.5, I think that you need a little more than just a rock. But if thats all you have, then what I would suggest is this. Plant HC in the front half of the tank, and dhg in the back half. And have the rock in the middle seperating them. Soon it will be barely in sight.

But your off to a better start then alot of us were when we started. The thing is to keep it up, and learn from your mistakes. There was a famous quote that once said that success is just failure to failure, without loosing enthusiasm. 

Let us know if there is anything else.


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

I took your advice and took a hammer to that rock you talked about and got about 5 nicely shaped rocks from it. Light also came in today so here is new pics with new hardscape:










I think the 2.5g is looking a lot better. Just have to wait to see how it will look like with plants in it.










I added another rock to the 1.5g. I'm thinking on growing nothing but HC in here except for behind that big rock, maybe some kind of bigger stem plant or maybe some moss? Have to do a little more research on what plants are good for a tank of this size.

Thanks for the suggestion! Looking better already.


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

It looks much better! One thing though, we are not the decider of the tank. You do the tank however you want to. You dont have to listen to us. But it looks really good, I suggest maybe some giant hairgrass behind the rock. Because you want a small plant, but want it to be tall.

I am subscribing, looks very promising!


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's a little update.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

looking good..


----------



## nadavnl (Jan 31, 2009)

very nice !


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks great! How do ou like the co2 you are using?


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

It's just a diy co2 cannister that I bought online. I'm liking it so far cause its doing what it's suppose to do and it's a lot easier on the eyes then the actual DIY method. I think I'll invest in a drop checker just to make sure its not producing too much co2 for such a little tank.

I ordered some brighty-K and green brighty step-1 too.

So currently the 1.5g tank has no filter and the 13w ottlite has yet to come in. I put on a red sea nano filter but I found the current to be too strong for the tank... Does anyone have any ideas to slow down the intake/outtake? If not I'll just let the tank be filterless.

Heres some pictures of both tanks. Next picture update will be when they show some noticeable plant growth:


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, nice start!
Watch out for that aqualight overheating the water though.


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

$25 dollar light from amazon finally came in today which completed the set up for the 1.5g nano tank. Plant growth has been very slow, but that'll hopefully change since I just started dosing excel.










As you can see, plant growth is not going too well in this tank. There's actually a small algae problem I believe, the soil has some sort of greenish film on top of it. Excel should take care of it I think. Any idea if the HC can make a come back?










The other tank is doing great. The HC is showing obvious signs of growth, albeit vertical growth and not horizontal. I'm just happy the things still alive.










Also got these guys today too. I'll reuse the bottles when I'm through and make my own fert once I learn how










And heres my betta doing whatever it does.

Currently waiting on lily pipes and zoo med 501 filter to get in. I'll post lots of pictures of the pipes in case anyone is interested in them (they're the 10mm found on ebay)


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what kind of algae this is? I have it in both of my tanks









(sorry for blurry pic)


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool tank. Looks like it will fill in really well.

Looks like diatom algae to me (I'm no expert). Do you have any algae eaters in there?


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

No algae eaters as of yet because I have a betta in that tank and he likes to pick on the 2 ghost shrimps that are in there with him. Im planning on moving him to the 1.5g and using the 2.5 as a shrimp tank. Just ordered 20 RCS from epicfish here on the forums 

And fish that you guys recommend for the 2.5g tank that'll play well with RCS?


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

looking good, subscribed

cheers-K


----------



## doubletail (Jan 19, 2008)

I like the tank, subscribed also.

Hope you dont mind me basing my 2.5 off of yours 
Where did you find a diffuser that small? the ones i find are big for this sized tank.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Looks like film algae. Very common. I get it on my glass in my tanks all the time. That's what I end up scraping off the glass so I can see my fish. Very nice tanks!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking really nice!!


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

looks good... thing is when adding any more fish when a betta is already in the tank will cause caos... because the betta see's it as his terratory but when the betta is added last, he doesnt mind them, unless they look like another betta


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

doubletail said:


> I like the tank, subscribed also.
> 
> Hope you dont mind me basing my 2.5 off of yours
> Where did you find a diffuser that small? the ones i find are big for this sized tank.


I bought mine from http GLA: (link)

I am pretty sure the diffuser I got is the exact same as the ones available on ebay. They sell for $1 there, just search nano diffuser.


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

RCS added!

Do RCS usually swim wildly like pictured? I count about 10+ swimming to the surface of the water and then being swept away by the current and then repeat.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

iluvbetta said:


> Do RCS usually swim wildly like pictured? I count about 10+ swimming to the surface of the water and then being swept away by the current and then repeat.


I've got about 5 or 6 RCS that are probably the same size as yours and when they are out and about they dart around the tank and swim in front of both my filter outflows too. Amusing little ones, huh?


----------



## AirSong (Feb 21, 2009)

iluvbetta said:


> RCS added!
> 
> Do RCS usually swim wildly like pictured? I count about 10+ swimming to the surface of the water and then being swept away by the current and then repeat.


Oh, wow, that looks really nice  and the shrimp look so happy there XD


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Lily pipes and drop checker finally came in from Hong Kong. Took almost 2 weeks but it was well worth it considering how cheap the things are. I have never seen any ADA lily pipes so I can't compare, but the PowerMen ones seem pretty solid.. for glass at least. I _hated_ putting on the suction cups though, took me at least 30min :icon_evil.


















This picture makes me really wish I had a ADA tank... really with I could get rid of that silicon




























I put algae waffers in but the shrimps dont seem to care. Looks like they have enough on their plate already trying to clean off the existing algae.

Tell me what you guys think! :smile:


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

This tank is looking very, very good. I love the simplicity of your plant selection. 

You take beautiful close-up pictures.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice , I wish my shrimp would hang out in the front of the tank like that


----------



## Etcetera (Mar 10, 2009)

2.5 g is pretty small, you could get a female betta, they're also beautiful but tend to be less aggressive than males. All fish are different, but this is the tendency. She might poke at the shrimp to begin with, but even my males leave the shrimp alone after the first day or so. Keep an eye on your boy's fins with those rocks, they look bit sharp. Also, if you can get like a tiny bit of hornwort or something that will touch the surface nicely, he'll have a place to build his bubble nests as well as a place to hide when he's nervous. Once your beautiful plants fill in a bit more I'm sure he'll be very happy. Make sure you stay diligent with the water changes in that little 1.5g.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

iluvbetta said:


> Lily pipes and drop checker finally came in from Hong Kong. Took almost 2 weeks but it was well worth it considering how cheap the things are. I have never seen any ADA lily pipes so I can't compare, but the PowerMen ones seem pretty solid.. for glass at least.* I hated putting on the suction cups though, took me at least 30min :icon_evil.*


Same here. lol


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Feeding time!

I have a question if anyone can answer: After installing the lily pipes, I noticed that the water surface is not agitated as much as it used to be and a lot of the co2 bubbles that come from the diffuser just stay on top. Is there a proper way to position the lily pipe so that there is more surface movement?


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

HC is growing really slowly in this one 









...but not in this one 









om nom nom nom nom










Looks like I'm going to have to start selling some shrimp off! I count 5 berried shrimps total and roughly 40 babies. It's getting crowded...


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

wow. looks good!


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

your tank looks really nice! i really like that glas cube, its looks spiffy.
how did u get all that stuff to grow in the bottom? i like it! will it get taller or stay short like a ground cover? 
and your little shrimpies are SO CUTE!!  they were so tiny and awsome...


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.

And yes the HC will remain short like pictured which is why they make great ground cover.


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

overstocked much?

The baby shrimps really grow up really fast! I'll give them another couple weeks before I start selling them.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow your shrimp are all over the tank! Mine tend to stay close to the ground or on plants, only venturing into that scary open water when they see the food floating down


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

thats awsome! do they just like to play in the current? what kind of shrimp are they?
so cute! i like it...


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

Àmazing!!! I actually prefer the 1.5 cube, but both are awesome! Any updates on the 1.5? any filtration (can Hc thrive in still water?)


----------



## stockcorona (May 3, 2009)

wow! very neat setup... are you planning to put CO2 on your 2.5g tank?


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

ClPat said:


> Àmazing!!! I actually prefer the 1.5 cube, but both are awesome! Any updates on the 1.5? any filtration (can Hc thrive in still water?)


There is no filtration in the 1.5g and the HC seems to be doing well considering I am no longer dosing. I simply do a 5-10% water change every week.



stockcorona said:


> wow! very neat setup... are you planning to put CO2 on your 2.5g tank?


I used to have a DIY canister hooked up in the tank... but there was always a nasty build up of something white near the diffuser and drop checker. Took both of them out and now the tank is super clean and the plants are still thriving.

So basically no dosing or co2 in both tanks... Just a small water change every week.


----------

